# BBS LM full polish build



## Carbon13GTI (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm gonna start a progress thread on refinishing my BBS LM's. This is my first refinish so I'll have many questions. 

The specs are 17x8/9 ET 20 (reverse mounted faces). 5x114.3

My plan is to do a full polish, including the faces, lips, and barrels. The lips are in decent shape. They have a few knicks on them from being daily driven. I'm going to address that as well. 

I'm going to start with the faces. Doing on wheel at a time. I will start with the face, the lip, then the barrel. Then move to the next wheel. 



That's what they currently look like on the car.




I need new bolts, and new caps.




With all that being said, these wheels are currently for sale. I'll continue to keep them up for sale until I'm done. Once finished the price will be higher. Here's the link to the for sale thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7092494-FS-BBS-LM-17x8-9-ET-20-5x114-3

However, this isn't a for sale thread, just a build thread, so onto the build...


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:thumbup: Added to the almanac.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bryan won't be updating this thread anymore since he doesn't have the wheels anymore..


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

spiker369 said:


> Bryan won't be updating this thread anymore since he doesn't have the wheels anymore..


Doh.


----------



## Carbon13GTI (Oct 17, 2012)

Kyle were ready for updates....


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

Making a new thread on this set of wheels right now. :wave:

EDIT:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7627290-BBS-LM-no-machines-DIY-refinish&p=93028522


----------

